# Defiance



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Just finish watching a true bugout video. 2 years in the woods.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Defiance. Isn't that two towns over from Deliverance? 

Nvm, good video.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Defiance. Isn't that two towns over from Deliverance?
> 
> Nvm, good video.


No, it's actually 5 miles down the road from Weldon Springs, home of one of the nation's biggest Superfund sites... and only a half-an-hour's drive from Ferguson.

Defiance is on 94, which is known in the area as _The Missouri Weinstrasse_ or "Road of Wineries. Lots and lots of winery stops along the KATY Trail and/or Highway 94, it's also a favorite with the Harley crowd because it's a lovely country drive through the hills that ends up where there is mucho partying.

Defiance, MO? Highly recommended.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Defiance. Isn't that two towns over from Deliverance?
> 
> Nvm, good video.


No, it's actually 5 miles down the road from Weldon Springs, home of one of the nation's biggest Superfund sites... and only a half-an-hour's drive from Ferguson.

Defiance is on HWY 94, which is known in the area as _The Missouri Weinstrasse_ or "Road of Wineries. Lots and lots of winery stops along the KATY Trail and/or Highway 94, it's also a favorite with the Harley crowd because it's a lovely country drive through the hills that ends up where there is mucho partying.

Defiance, MO? Highly recommended.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great movie about actual events. Shows a lot about organizing a community for survival from utterly desperate circumstances . Failure meant death.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> No, it's actually 5 miles down the road from Weldon Springs, home of one of the nation's biggest Superfund sites... and only a half-an-hour's drive from Ferguson.
> 
> Defiance is on HWY 94, which is known in the area as _The Missouri Weinstrasse_ or "Road of Wineries. Lots and lots of winery stops along the KATY Trail and/or Highway 94, it's also a favorite with the Harley crowd because it's a lovely country drive through the hills that ends up where there is mucho partying.
> 
> Defiance, MO? Highly recommended.


Thanks for this, my mother lives in Paducah, Ky. The wife and I have taken a liking to visiting wineries on our travels on the harley. Always nice to have a destination, rather than riding to nowhere. Long trip for us, but we have time, come warm weather!  Hope we don't get too loaded by the time we hit the last winery!


----------



## jeep123 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'll add it to the list of places to stop


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

i SAW THAT IT IS ON nETFLIX NOW. gOTTA SEE IT!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> i SAW THAT IT IS ON nETFLIX NOW. gOTTA SEE IT!


CapLock on big guy!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

That was a great movie. Full of Mosin porn....


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> That was a great movie. Full of Mosin porn....


Ahhh Mosin porn teah.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I actually have the book. I started reading, but got bogged down and set it aside for a while. I guess it's time to pick it back up.
I'm a military history buff, specifically WWII, and will have 3, 4, sometimes more books "working" at a time.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I liked the movie not only because of the problems that the Germans posed, but because it showed some of the problems that other members of the group posed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The book is an excellent handbook for those who would attempt to defy the worlds most advanced army, which is what the Germans were in 1941.
The author interviewed many of the group who were still alive in the 1990's and fleshed it out with a lot of detail.


----------



## Shourn (Oct 1, 2014)

A very good movie..


----------

